# Questions about fostering



## Shadowed (Apr 9, 2008)

Just found this site and am hoping I can get some input from those of you who foster.

I have a senior Lab and recently adopted an adult GSD. At some point in the future, I'd like to add an adult or senior GR to the family and am giving some thought to fostering. Any words of wisdom for me? 

I have never fostered before and am unsure of the requirements, responsibilities, etc. Are you expected to attend adoption events on a frequent basis? What expenses are covered? What involvement is there with potential adopters in terms of travel, introductions, screening?

Thanks for any advice you can offer!

:thinking:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It all depends on the group you foster for, but I can tell you they will be very happy to hear from you!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

There are quite a few foster families on this forum - Bless You for being willing to do it. It will depend on what rescue you are working with and the amount of involvement you decide to have as well.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Each group is different. The one I foster for does ask you to bring your foster dog to adoption events usually once a month. We are asked to take pictures and write a short bio on the dog to be put on the website. We have an adoption coordinator who screens the applications and then sends appropriate approved apps to the foster via email. Adoptors are asked to visit the dog in my home first, then we do home visits for the potential adoptor, and I have found that I prefer to do that myself so I will know the environment in which my foster dog will be living. Sometimes it does require some driving, usually less than an hour distance though.

GRRNT covers vet expenses, fosters pay for food and any toys you want the dog to have, and you provide your own crate at your house if you choose to use them.

It is very rewarding.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bless you for wanting to fosters. I know all the rescues are really hurting for more foster homes. There are alot of great people here that do fosters and can give you information.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

With ours, they do ask that you bring the dog to adoption days but you dont have to be at everyone. If someone likes your foster then you go and do a home visit. You as the foster have the final say if the dog goes to this home or not. Our rescue pays for all vet, food and supplies you with crates. You do make any vet appointments at your time so you can take them.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I just put in to foster about 1 week ago for our local shelter and they pay for all the vet visits/spay/neuter or emergency's that might come up. So pretty much all the vet cost's are covered. You will have to provide the food.


----------



## Shadowed (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you all very much for your responses! I've identified the rescue local to me and will be getting in touch with them.


----------



## rosiebug (Mar 31, 2008)

I think that it is awesome that you want to foster!! Just be prepared -- there are a lot of "Foster Failures" out there (like me!! :wavey I should have known, 2 hours into our official fostering duties, when my DS started calling Joey by our last name. :doh: : (fostered 3/16; officially adopted 4/4)

Paula


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

rosiebug said:


> I think that it is awesome that you want to foster!! Just be prepared -- there are a lot of "Foster Failures" out there (like me!! :wavey I should have known, 2 hours into our official fostering duties, when my DS started calling Joey by our last name. :doh: : (fostered 3/16; officially adopted 4/4)
> 
> Paula


Yep..theres always that chance to fail...Been there done that 3 times....


----------

